# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  اجرای فایل exe در دلفی

## mohammad_85bk

چگونگی اجرای یک فایل اجرایی در دلفی  :چشمک:

----------


## MH2538

WinExec(PChar('YourFile.exe'),0);

----------


## Mo1659

میتونید از کامپوننت OLE استفاده کنید.

----------

